# Speedup boot eee pc 901?



## nirnr00t (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello,
I use freebsd 8.0-S on eee pc 901 and experiment with boot time, energy saving and other. I don't know tools to profile a boot process for freebsd (like a bootvis for win) and do it approximately. 
This is my verbose dmesg http://pastebin.com/bMF55HaT
The greatest time is running usb stack and ata disks. 
For usb i remove it from kernel and load by background in script, called from rc.conf. USB *.ko loading when start xserver and user type his pass in gdm (paralel load  )For ata it doesn't work 
Long time is used by:
- ata err: line 416-439 (3-4 sec.)
- pnp init: line 482-490 (1-2 sec.) 
- kbd scan: line (0,5-1 sec.)
Can it be improved by device.hints or another? 
Thanks.


----------



## oliverh (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm using an EEE900A, but I do not worry about boot speed, due to the fact that booting the device isn't my main business. And I really don't understand the hype going on in the Linux world, there are many more serious bottlenecks while actually _working_ with computers and operating systems then starting them.

Maybe using tmpfs will speed up something, using ahci would be a nice idea too.


----------



## nirnr00t (Apr 18, 2010)

Did i say thats it serious bottlenesk? I have freebsd, i have eee pc - i experiment.
Tmpfs and some tricks aready using, i asked about ata and kbd. If it can be done - why not


----------



## mav@ (Apr 18, 2010)

ICH7M potentially supports AHCI SATA mode. If your BIOS able to enable it, new ahci(4) driver may potentially probe devices faster.


----------



## nirnr00t (Apr 28, 2010)

mav@ said:
			
		

> ICH7M potentially supports AHCI SATA mode. If your BIOS able to enable it, new ahci(4) driver may potentially probe devices faster.



Thanks, it really can improve detect speed on asus eee pc above 1000 (they can switch sata mode in bios as i know).
Theme marked as solved by lack of opportunities solutions.


----------

